# Summit Climbers



## jonday (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to buy a new climber this year and was wondering some of your opinions on any summit climbers. I'm about 200lbs and 6' tall. Just tell me which ones ya'll like. Thanks


----------



## brkbowma (Sep 26, 2008)

THE BEST STAND on the market today!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2008)

Goliath. Spend the extra money and get the deluxe seat.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 26, 2008)

just got a Viper SS and absolutely love it....


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I've had a summit viper since 2001, and it's still going strong.  I did have to get one of the platform braces re-welded last year, but I figure that was only a minor problem and cost given 7 years of hard use.   I would definetly recommend one.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cant beat them, they are so comfortable. You might need to go look at a Goliath. Little more room for ya


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought the Viper SS last year. I now find myself sleeping more while hunting. Other than that, its the best stand I have ever owned. 
If you are a big feller like me (6'4", 250lbs) you might want to think about the titan for a little more room.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 27, 2008)

i just got the new titan and wow there is plenty of room and very sturdy can't beat em


----------



## robertyb (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a Viper. My brother and nephew sat in my Viper and now they own Vipers also. My nephew is bigger than you.

The Goliath will add an inch of space for you but costs a lot more. The new Titan is bigger but is more expensive and weighs several pounds more.


----------



## jai bo (Sep 27, 2008)

Viper!!!   had 2 in the past 10-12 years......great stands...


----------



## Mwaldrop (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm 5'10 275, not exactly small. my question is the titan the way to go for my size? what about comfort on colder climates? (of course with the added cloths)  I am see alot of comments about them.  Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## bustershaw (Oct 3, 2008)

*180 Max*

I have the 180 max and love it....gives your extra room and you can face either direction....I am 6'0 300lbs and have plenty of room...don't buy from cabelas...can get a better deal on ebay...save about $50 or so



Mwaldrop said:


> i'm 5'10 275, not exactly small. my question is the titan the way to go for my size? what about comfort on colder climates? (of course with the added cloths)  I am see alot of comments about them.  Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## papyol (Oct 3, 2008)

Viper SS Im 6'6" 215 lbs No issues


----------



## jonday (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help I probably just buy a Goliath SS to have a little more room


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 8, 2008)

*Climbing stands*

I have 4 climbing stands:
1 Sweet which is very light
1 Viper SS which is very comfortable and faces away from the tree.
2 Cottonwoods - which are heavy, yet extremely comfortable and roomy.


----------

